# Programatically upload images to CafePress



## IDispose (Jul 21, 2010)

I am planning to build a web application that will generate images based in information entered by users. Then I want to upload these generated images to cafepress or other T-Shirt making sites and let users order T-Shirts with those images on it. 

Any merchant allow this? 

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

IDispose said:


> I am planning to build a web application that will generate images based in information entered by users. Then I want to upload these generated images to cafepress or other T-Shirt making sites and let users order T-Shirts with those images on it.
> 
> Any merchant allow this?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I think you can do this via the CafePress API


----------



## IDispose (Jul 21, 2010)

Rodney
Thank you very much. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------

